# 2 Machine setup



## Kalisto (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone;

I have a quick question about hooking a couple of machines in series.

I have two Sun netra x1's

One is going to be webserver (and front end for w/e else i have going on.
2nd machine my plan was to have it run servers as needed (mysql to start)

my thought process was to utilize the two nics as such.

Machine 1
interface 1 - out to public network
interface 2 - direct link (via xover i would  think to machine two) on different subnet or ip range.

Machine 2 - 
Interface 1 - linked to interface 2.

Is this a very viable setup? or does anyone have other suggestions. My thought here was to offload sql load to a dedicated machine but to provide direct high speed connection to machine 1 for access to said sql.

Thanks 
Kali


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Kalisto (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to be trying it out tonight...see how it goes.


----------

